# Technologie CPU-Bewegungsrichtung



## GS-Harri (15 April 2011)

Hallo,
für die Spezies wahrscheinlich einfach zu beantworten:

Wie erfahre ich die Bewegungsrichtung einer Achse (positiv oder negativ)
Gibt es ein Bit, dass ich abfragen kann oder muss ich die Positionsveränderung auswerten?

Das Verfahren der Achse im Tipp und Positionierbetrieb funktioniert schon ganz gut, ich will diese Signale zur Visualisierung nutzen.

Grüße
Harri


----------



## blimaa (15 April 2011)

Was hast du den für Hardware? SPS, Servoregler? Bus?


----------



## GS-Harri (15 April 2011)

Sorry,
hier noch die Angaben:
CPU 317 T mit angeschlossener IM 174.
Es sollen 3 hydraulische Achsen positioniert werden.

Grüße

Harri


----------



## offliner (15 April 2011)

Das kannst Du doch anhand der aktuellen Geschwindigkeit sehen. Achs-DB DBD52... Neg Geschwindigkeit, Achse fährt negativ...


----------



## GS-Harri (15 April 2011)

Hallo Offliner,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Klar kann ich die Geschwindigkeit auswerten, ich hatte aber die Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht sowas wie ein Richtungsbit gibt, dass ich direkt zuweisen kann.

Grüße
Harri


----------



## Boxy (15 April 2011)

Schau einmal im Achs-DB nach, bei normalen Achsen und ner 840 gibts diese Bit's ...


----------



## GS-Harri (15 April 2011)

Hab ich gemacht, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## offliner (18 April 2011)

Ich hatte irgendwie auch nie den Bedarf, die Richtung anzuzeigen, da ich eigentlich immer weiß, wo ich meine Achsen hinschicke


----------



## GS-Harri (21 April 2011)

Hallo Offliner, 

ist natürlich immer vorteilhaft, wenn man weiss, was man will und die Achse das dann auch noch ganz genau so umsetzt.

Aber jetzt ernsthaft: Mir geht es um die Visualisierung.
Ich modernisiere eine Steuerung auf Basis einer S5 155 mit allem möglichen WF Geraffel. visualisiert wird das Ganze mit WinCC V6 und die Masken sollen beibehalten werden. Also füttere ich die Bilder mit neuen Variablen, davon sind einige Richtungspfeile.
Dies versuche ich natürlich mit dem geringsten Aufwand, deshalb Bit = Variable wäre optimal.

Grüße
Harri


----------

